# Workshys Baby Fund0 (H) Rare, OOP, 40K, Fantasy, BFG, Necromunda (W) £$ (UK)



## Workshy (Aug 26, 2011)

Evening all,

As the title suggests I am soon to be a dad, and as such I am looking to sell some old models that have been collecting dust in order to afford, what turns out to be very expensive, baby items!

Below is a full list of the items for sale. Ill no doubt update this over the next few days as I find more bits and pieces. I have listed prices next to most items but if you are looking to buy in bulk im sure a deal can be made! Postage again will depend on your location but there will be no profit made on postage as some Ebay sellers do, it will simply be the price to post it to where you are in the world!

Pics will follow as I get them taken and uploaded. 

Thanks for looking!

40k

Space Wolves 
Logan Wing Army *£125*
Includes 28 Wolf Guard Terminators of which 18 are built and magnetised with all options and based on resin bases. All are undercoated with army painter wolf grey. 
5 are built and undercoated included is the box with all the options not used still on the sprue and 1 brand new 5 man squad still in the box!
1 x Logan Grimnar Finecast, blister opened to check finecast quality. (Which is good, suprisingly) 
1 x Metal Njal Stormcaller in Terminator armour

Games Day Space Wolf Priest http://imgur.com/C643v £25
9 Eye of Terror Wulfen Space Wolves undercoated and some paint http://imgur.com/91CyX £70

Space Marines
1 x Metal Standard Bearer painted http://imgur.com/11Pz6 £5
3 x Honour Guard (2 with pistols missing) Undercoarted some with small amount of paint http://imgur.com/Kzi9n £5

Grey Knights
Inquisitor with Grimoir Metal http://imgur.com/RbJz9 £5
Vindicare assassin with exitus pistol http://i.imgur.com/v39uol.jpg?1 £5

Imperial Guard
D.Hunter Acolyte with Plasma Pistol http://i.imgur.com/KQNDCl.jpg £4
Still in Sprue Leman Russ Battle Tank http://i.imgur.com/Jv9y2l.jpg £22
6 Metal Karskin 1 w/ Melta Gun 1/Sergeant 1/Grenade Launcher http://i.imgur.com/AUvOMl.jpg £10
Forces of the Imperium Assassin Combi-Weapon '89 http://i.imgur.com/mRf80l.jpg?1 £10

Dark eldar
Metal Archon with claw http://i.imgur.com/FCky5l.jpg?2 £5
5 Old Metal Incubi inc 1 w blaster £10
Drazhor Metal http://i.imgur.com/bIxqbl.jpg £6

Eldar 
Harlequin Shadowseer Metal in Blister http://imgur.com/UYW8O £7
4 painted fire dragons http://i.imgur.com/NYjhul.jpg £6 
Lord Fuegan Metal http://imgur.com/ZnA40 £6

Tau 
5 Metal Pathfinders http://i.imgur.com/teyQfl.jpg?1 £10 
Limited edition Tau etheral from 2001 Battle Deal http://i.imgur.com/Jt1EIl.jpg?1 £10
Anghor Prok Games Day 2001 Model http://i.imgur.com/gulVJl.jpg?1 £15

Chaos 
Deamon Prince Metal Painted http://i.imgur.com/UIoQhl.jpg?1 £10

Fantasy 

Orcs and Goblins 
3 Metal River Trolls Undercoated http://i.imgur.com/vTViQl.jpg £15

Ogre Kingdoms
4 Old Golfags Mercenary ogres inc S. Bearer and musician http://i.imgur.com/kSndPl.jpg?1 £20

Dwarfs
Games Day Slayer on Demon Head out of packet £10

Tomb Kings

Lich Priest Painted http://i.imgur.com/o9s0Bl.jpg £4 

Wood Elves

Treeman Part assembled http://i.imgur.com/dvV76l.jpg £20
Female spellsinger casting Some Paint http://i.imgur.com/wR4xXl.jpg?1 £5

Specialist Games

BFG 
12 Imperial Cruisers 3 still on sprue http://i.imgur.com/uztUzl.jpg http://i.imgur.com/PxjHcl.jpg http://i.imgur.com/3MDEdl.jpg £70

White Dwarf 30th Edition Model Still in Box http://i.imgur.com/cKrg4l.jpg?1 £20

Thanks for looking and look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Workshy (Aug 26, 2011)

Pics added


----------

